# Husband says I am great on spending money



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

My husband says I am great on spending money,I think it over through first.I know better not to spend money on something I don't need.At work is an example when I get in the tool truck on Monday and Wendsday,work as a heavy duty truck mechanic.He is proud of me that I don't run my tool bills up making the payments each week which I owe nothing on currently.Has seen my tool bills every week,just paid off a new tool cart I bought last week.He saw something has been on my mind lately,looking into a new toolbox and told him Thursday.Reason why is I am running out of room and need to upgrade.Shown him the prices with trade in with my current toolbox I was given and knows I am thinking it over very well.He said go for it when I make the decision.Husband and I know money does not grow on trees and to spend wisely.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Money does grow on trees for me and I still spend it wisely. My kids will not find out until they respectively turn 30 just how big their money trees are, they are being raised well and to be hard working because as a parent that is my responsibility to show them.

Being good with money is not about how much you have or don't have, it is about who you are at your core.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

I handle the household finances....because I'm better at it than most men I have met. 

Very frugal gal here that knows how to stretch a dollar. My fiance says I pinch a penny so hard it makes Lincoln scream.


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

Husband had an ex girlfriend that wasted money,she spent it and he was not too happy about it.Maxed out a credit card too.I do have a credit card,the bill gets paid off every month.It's the same with our auto insurance,heat,electric bills and cell phone bills,get paid off every month.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In my first marriage I always took care of our money and finances. That was from the age of 19 to my mid 40's. Then I was a single mum for 6 years so carried on doing it then of course. In my second marriage of 12 years we do it jointly and I have always been sensible with money as is he. 
Its good to marry someone who thinks the same as you about money or it can cause all sorts of issues.


----------



## mrshannahj (Nov 5, 2017)

He is talking getting a new truck next year too,upgrading.He is being smart on this,waiting until the deals come out on a new Chevy 2500HD with the duramax diesel.Works in construction as a contractor.


----------



## Ghost Rider (Mar 6, 2017)

Is anyone else here catching a hint of sarcasm?


----------



## Yag-Kosha (Sep 8, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> ...it is about who you are at your core.


What if at your core, you're a penguin who enjoys spending money on imported Swiss ice?

What then?


----------

